# New Video - Phuza Thursday - Craft Vapour and Massive Giveaway



## Philip Dunkley (12/3/15)

Hey Guys, 

Next Video is up and running.
Take a look and see the new give-away, it's a biggie!!! 

Can be found here:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/3/15)

i love the hand signals at the beginning !

epic video dude


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/15)

Hand signals rock! 

Why is the foot so still?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/3/15)

shot for the mention of the MvC group on ur video !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/15)

The show rocked! And Pick Me Pick Me Pick Me! I know I know I know... PM sent!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KieranD (12/3/15)

I also believe that is it @Rob Fisher... I am 99.9% sure. If you had a walk around with your new Selfie Stick I would be 100% convinced

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (12/3/15)

The answer to the question in your video is ..... @@Rob Fisher!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/3/15)

Seeing we're on hand signals today,
I enjoyed and almost start doing a Mexican Wave along with you 

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (12/3/15)

Great video  250mil of that juice!! Woah Ambrosia one of my fav!! MvC FTW!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/3/15)

So many people getting this answer wrong!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (12/3/15)

The answer is ...obviously.... Mickey Mouse (or is it Goofy)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (12/3/15)

Answer is Rob Fisher


----------



## gman211991 (12/3/15)

I wants to win something.... Lol


----------



## Daniel (12/3/15)

I believe it's @Rob Fisher ... ok ok do me next time  *edit* ok reading that it sounds , dirty ....

shame poor @Melinda is going to be a busy bee , please keep a bottle of Ambrosia for me 3mg will pickup tomorrow  forgot how good it is ....


----------



## kimbo (12/3/15)

It can be @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (12/3/15)

Rob Fisher


----------



## huffnpuff (12/3/15)

Ja, its Rob Fisher, but you forgot to do the "Winner,Winner..."-bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris (12/3/15)

sniff sniff,ambrosia fomo

no doubt,answer is uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Lekker video @Philip Dunkley !
I enjoyed it. 
Nice commentary on @Mauritz 's CV juices and on @Melinda 's Ambrosia
Now i need to go get some juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/15)

Phil's new Vlog is up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeJedi (14/3/15)

Its the one the only Rob Fisher


----------



## gman211991 (14/3/15)

I vant to Vin somefing


----------



## ET (14/3/15)

Add my name to the draw please, i vote Rob Fisher


----------



## annemarievdh (14/3/15)

Rob Fisher


----------



## ConradS (14/3/15)

@Philip Dunkley Lekker video man, gotta agree on the Ambrosia, I ordered only a 30ml bottle last time round. Did not stop until it was finished, this never happens - I get bored quick. Gonna have to pull out the vape budget hands and get @Melinda to organize a tanker brought down to CPT. 

If the draw is still going, please put my answer down as uhm *scratches head* - Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

